# pkg upgrade fails with fetch



## ProServ (May 28, 2018)

Hi, since 5/27/18 cannot successfully complete 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade
```
 as shown below:

```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/47] Fetching llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz:  19%   26 MiB   4.1MB/s    00:34 ETA
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/All/llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz: Operation timed out
```
Something wrong with ?


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2018)

There appears to be something wrong with your internet connection.


----------



## ProServ (May 28, 2018)

Hi SirDice, this behavior is happening from my office and from our Data Center. I have checked both Mikrotik routers and the IP address 96.47.72.71 is not listed in any block. Can ping the address for ever without failure.


----------



## ProServ (May 28, 2018)

Hi SirDice, consider the following:

```
:~ # fetch [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/All/llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz[/URL]
llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz                              7% of  133 MB   91 kBps 23m04s
fetch: llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz appears to be truncated: 10407387/140211688 bytes
```


```
:~ # fetch http://download.support.yealink.com/"download?path=upload%2Fattachment%2F2018-5-18%2F6%2F89d2bd01-cba5-421d-aac8-14800fa92893%2FT46-28.83.0.35.rom"
download?path=upload%2Fattachment%2F2018-5-18%100% of   22 MB 1231 kBps 00m19s
```


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2018)

Is there a (transparent) proxy in between?


----------



## ProServ (May 28, 2018)

Hello SirDice, there are no proxy servers at our data center. All Server => Mikrotik Router => Internet.

There is no outbound block to *.freebsd.org and no inbound blocks from *.freebsd.org. As you know, if there was, would not be able to ping the address.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2018)

How up to date is the firmware of the Mikrotik? It may or may not be relevant but a lot of the recent hacking attempts on my servers appear to come from hijacked Mikrotik routers. I'm not saying it's the cause but it's definitely something you want to rule out.


----------



## ProServ (May 28, 2018)

Hello SirDice,
The current firmware on our CCR (cloud core router) is up-to-date. 
None of our VPS clients are complaining about network issues. But as mentioned previously, the same behavior was experienced last week at another remote location.


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2018)

ProServ said:


> But as mentioned previously, the same behavior was experienced last week at another remote location.


How remote? It's possible you end up on the same mirror, the URL pkg.FreeBSD.org is set up with GeoIP, so it depends on your location which mirror you actually end up on. The mirror itself might have some issues. Now we just need to figure out _which_ mirror.


----------



## ProServ (May 29, 2018)

Hi SirDice, ran pkg upgrade again and another ssh session watching trafshow. pkg upgrade is fetching from  pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org,http

And I noticed when the d/l stops,  pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org,http disappears from trafshow and then it
finally times out with: 

```
Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Fetching llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz: 100%    5 MiB 159.5kB/s    00:32
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/All/llvm40-4.0.1_7.txz: Operation timed out
```


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2018)

I can browse to http://pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org from the Netherlands just fine. So it looks like it's a peering issue with your provider.

At the bottom of that page there are a number of alternatives:
    pkg0.bme.freebsd.org
    pkg0.isc.freebsd.org
    pkg0.twn.freebsd.org 
You could try and see if any of those work better for you.


----------



## ProServ (May 29, 2018)

Hi SirDice,
Thinking you might have a point regarding network issue, noticed attempting to ssh -6 or ping6 this one server fails.
Commented out all ipv6 in /etc/rc.conf and rebooted.

When the server rebooted, ran # pkg upgrade and all packages were upgraded successfully although everytime it's run 'successfully' it breaks our postgresql / apr and have to get those fixed.

Perhaps you can tell me what is screwing up ipv6? Here is what is in /etc/rc.conf for IPv6

```
rtsold_enable="YES"
ipv6_defaultrouter="2607:f938:1001:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001"
ifconfig_em0_ipv6="inet6 2607:f938:1001::e prefixlen 64"
ifconfig_em0_alias0="inet6 2607:f938:1001::1cf4:b4b1 prefixlen 64"
```
with the above, can ping6 to ipv6.google.com
but cannot ping/ssh this server from remote


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2018)

It should work on IPv6, it does from my end:

```
dice@maelcum:~ % ping6 pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:470:1f15:bcd::1 --> 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=0 hlim=52 time=95.935 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=1 hlim=52 time=91.516 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=2 hlim=52 time=89.995 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=3 hlim=52 time=90.482 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=4 hlim=52 time=87.648 ms
^C
--- pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org ping6 statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 87.648/91.115/95.935/2.723 ms
```


----------



## ProServ (May 29, 2018)

Hi SirDice, from the server with this issue I too can ping6:

@w3:~ # ping6 pkg0.nyi.freebsd.org
PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2607:f938:1001::e --> 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=3 hlim=55 time=1853.963 ms
16 bytes from 2610:1c1:1:606c::50:1, icmp_seq=5 hlim=55 time=18.967 ms

But ping6/ssh -6 doesn't work from OUTSIDE the servers network to the THIS server but DOES work to another FreeBSD Server in that network:
:~> ping6 2607:f938:1001::e
PING 2607:f938:1001::e(2607:f938:1001::e) 56 data bytes
From 2607:f938:1008::2 icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable

ping6 another FreeBSD Server in same network as above ping6 failure:

:~> ping6 2607:f938:1001::29d3:a750
PING 2607:f938:1001::29d3:a750(2607:f938:1001::29d3:a750) 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 2607:f938:1001::29d3:a750: icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=16.3 ms


----------

